# Considering buying a Hyatt week...  need help?



## richardd (Aug 6, 2008)

We are considering purchasing a week at Hyatt's Coconut Plantation.  We would most likely use the points during the summer as I am a teacher and we have a nine year old daughter.  We live in South Florida, so we would be able to drive to   all the Hyatt locations in Florida.

My wife wants to purchase a specific week (29) during the summer that has 1400 points.  After reading on TUG for the past week or two, I am leaning towards week 52 with 2200 points.  I am not familiar with the reservation window.  Would week 52 provide us with enough time prior to the summer to be able to reserve a week.  If I am not mistaken, weeks 25-30 would be releasing their weeks around weeks 1-5.  Would we get shut out of the summer week if we purchased week 52 points?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated,
Richard


----------



## jerseygirl (Aug 6, 2008)

I think you'd have a great chance of getting a July week if you buy week 52.  Here are some recent ebay auctions if you want to compare price points:

1400 Point Week 46 at Coconut Plantation:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140251921432&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

2200 Point Week 51 at Windward Pointe:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140251587437&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

1880 Point Week 16 at Windward Pointe:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140249823713&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## calgal (Aug 7, 2008)

Week 52 would position you to have points in your account ready for when weeks 26-30 are released from owner's priority 6 months out. I like the strategy of getting the points about 6-7 months before the probable use. It has worked well for me. On the other hand, it you are likely to use week 29 at Coconut plantation at least half the time, you should buy it.


----------



## nanette0269 (Aug 7, 2008)

While I personally would love to own week 52, keep in mind that the late summer months in Florida are always easy to acquire...maybe its due to the fear of hurricanes by northerners?  I've never had a problem getting my reservation in for any summer trip.  I honestly think you'd never experience a problem if you buy a cheaper week, as long as the points are there for other trips you'd like to make!


----------



## GoodWitch (Aug 9, 2008)

Since I like florida vacations in summer a cheaper week is my preference.  However, I may want more points in the future to stay at other Hyatt resorts.  If I buy a 1400 point week through resale, will I be able to add points later?  If so could I buy points directly from Hyatt?  Or would I have to sell my 1400 point timeshare, then start all over again buying a 2200 point timeshare from scratch.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 10, 2008)

IMHO- If you can afford it,  purchase the higher point week, 2000 or 2200.-would be ideal- 1880 - has great deals.
 If you purchase a 1400 and then eventually buy another like most HYATT owners do you will  pay two MFs. 
Also - Hyatt has some really great destinations outside Florida- you never know when you may want to take a trip out to California or the ski resorts in Colorado- you will need the points- 1400 may not get you here- 2000 gets you everywhere. 
Then.......... of course there is Maui......


----------



## Kal (Aug 10, 2008)

GoodWitch said:


> Since I like florida vacations in summer a cheaper week is my preference. However, I may want more points in the future to stay at other Hyatt resorts. If I buy a 1400 point week through resale, will I be able to add points later? If so could I buy points directly from Hyatt? Or would I have to sell my 1400 point timeshare, then start all over again buying a 2200 point timeshare from scratch.


 
1400 points will severely limit your options to only getting off-season locations or partial week reservations. New properties which will soon come on line will require at least 2000 points to get a quality stay. If you really think you will eventually make a second purchase to increase your total points, hold off a bit until you can capture a good 2000 point week. The impact of a double maintenance fee will continue forever, while you'll soon forget about the initial capital cost. Unlike just about every other timeshare, the Hyatt product is unique as the value continues to increase over time. So if you buy resale, you have reasonable confidence you can recover your initial capital costs.


----------



## GoodWitch (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks to benjaminb13 and Kal for your responses.

Kal, you mention that Hyatt is unique in that the value continues to increase over time.  Would you say this is also generally true of most high end resorts, like Marriott and Disney?


----------



## GoodWitch (Aug 10, 2008)

What does IMHO stand for?


----------



## Kal (Aug 10, 2008)

The word "high-end" is fairly subjective.  To get your arms around that term, maybe look at developer pricing of the units.  Hyatt is clearly a high-end program.


----------



## ACE1 (Aug 10, 2008)

In My Humble Opinion?


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 11, 2008)

FYI

 KAL knows is HYATT better than anybody I would listen to what he has to say about buying low point weeks.  Go to his website and LEARN LEARN LEAN we all did and it has payed off 10 fold.   I hear in Early September Kal will be getting some new information about Maui Hyatt I cant wait!


 Hyatt Tahoe owners don't forget to vote today for Steve DALLAS for your HOA BOARD  

C85


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 11, 2008)

GoodWitch said:


> What does IMHO stand for?



Honest opinion
sorry---- I get lazy


----------



## Lingber (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi! Newbie here. Where are the best sites to look for a Hyatt resales? I have been reading alot on these boards and Kal's site. All help appreciated!


----------

